# Timeshares in Niagara Falls, New York Side



## gannab (Jul 18, 2007)

Any suggestions on Timeshare Resorts in the Niagara Falls, New York area....


----------



## GregGH (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello

Canadian side is MUCH NICER ... but then I am biased.   I lived in Niagara Falls for 10 years a while back.   

Ask others - they will tell you same thing -- we are friendly on the Cdn side ...eh!

Regards

Greg H


----------



## shagnut (Jul 18, 2007)

There are no ts's on either side nearby. The closest in NY is in Clymer or as Kelli calls it, nowheresville.  shaggy


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 18, 2007)

DAE had quite a bit of inventory from a timeshare (appaently independent, not with RCI or II) in Niagara Falls, Canada some months ago.  I haven't looked at their Canada inventory lately.

You might put in a request with them, since their membership is free, and you can do a request first before depositing.

www.daelive.com


----------



## CatLovers (Jul 18, 2007)

shagnut said:


> There are no ts's on either side nearby. The closest in NY is in Clymer or as Kelli calls it, nowheresville.  shaggy



Actually, there is one on the Canadian side.  I'm trying to remember where I've seen it - but for the life of me I can't remember.  I've seen it come up a few times, but I can't even remember which exchange company it was.  Perhaps another TUGger will know.


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Peek'n Peak ?*

We were thinking of going to see Niagara Falls while we are staying at Peek 'N Peak at Findley Lake, NY, next summer.  Is that too far of a drive?


----------



## tonyg (Jul 19, 2007)

It's an hour and a half.


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Not too bad*

I was thinking Niagra Falls was about that.  I guess for some that may seem too far, but since DH travels about that long to go to work each day, it doesn't seem too bad to us.


----------

